# Uh Oh, Names!



## Diz (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, so you know how ekans backwards is snake, and arbok is kobra, what does that make muk?

I saw this group on facebook, and thought it was funny


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh boy, not this old joke... Color a Muk sprite white for hours of fun.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, remember how Profesor Oak came when he heard Green became the champion?


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 4, 2010)

ITT: Old jokes age horribly.


----------

